# Sorry folks - illustrations not included



## Observer (Feb 21, 2006)

With some personal regret I tonight had to remove a very nice set of progressive weight gain drawings by an obviously talented artist.

Why?

Because illustrations are a different art form than the collection here. This is a place for weight-related stories, specifically those stories which fit the guidelines in the sticky at the top of the page.

A separate forum for artists and illustrators has been considered in the past but has been decided against for a number of reasons.


----------



## coyote wild (Feb 22, 2006)

Observer said:


> A separate forum for artists and illustrators has been considered in the past but has been decided against for a number of reasons.



just out of curiosity, what are those reasons? i, myself, love the idea.


----------



## bentleydev (Feb 22, 2006)

coyote wild said:


> just out of curiosity, what are those reasons? i, myself, love the idea.



I second that.


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 22, 2006)

I third that idea. I would have just typed "third" but apparently the message has to be ten characters long. So I wrote this fancy explanation to satisfy that requirment.


----------



## BTB (Feb 22, 2006)

Joining, I fourth that, besides couldn't the post just have been moved to the weight board?


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Feb 22, 2006)

I add a superfluous "fifth that." Is it a server thing or something? 'Cause there's pictures on pretty much every other board.


----------



## masterofdisasta7 (Feb 22, 2006)

soo uhhh who was this artist and can this progression be found anywhere else?


----------



## mollycoddles (Feb 23, 2006)

That seems like kind of an arbitrary distinction. Is there some reason why pictures would be unwelcome - like, does it slow down the server or hog bandwidth or something?


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 23, 2006)

here you go:
http://fatcelebs.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5147


----------

